# الانتخابات " مجرد اقتراح "



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 فبراير 2011)

اقتراحي للمره التانيه " بس باسلوب لطيف "
المشرفين ليه ميكنوش بالانتخاب ؟
ويكون الحق للاعضاء المباركين فما فوق حق اختيار مشرفيهم ؟

انتهي الاقتراح وشكراً​


----------



## just member (18 فبراير 2011)

مش بالانتخاب علشان دي مش رئاسة يا عياد
دي خدمة واعية وقرارتها لا تحتاج لأنتخابات بالمرة
وهي مش منصب ولا رئاسة ولا اي شيئ اكثر من انة خادم الكم وللمنتدي
سلام ونعمة


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 فبراير 2011)

just member قال:


> مش بالانتخاب علشان دي مش رئاسة يا عياد
> دي خدمة واعية وقرارتها لا تحتاج لأنتخابات بالمرة
> وهي مش منصب ولا رئاسة ولا اي شيئ اكثر من انة خادم الكم وللمنتدي
> سلام ونعمة



اممممممممم
ده رد بليغ 
طب والمشرفين اللي بيدخلوا مره في الشهر ؟

ميرسي للرد
سلام المسيح


----------



## oesi no (18 فبراير 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> اممممممممم
> ده رد بليغ
> طب والمشرفين اللي بيدخلوا مره في الشهر ؟
> 
> ...


*لكل مشرف ظروفه 
ولكل مشرف خدمته 

*​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (18 فبراير 2011)

اقتراح جدير بالمناقشة


----------



## just member (18 فبراير 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> اممممممممم
> ده رد بليغ
> طب والمشرفين اللي بيدخلوا مره في الشهر ؟
> 
> ...


هايدا التقييم مو انت ياللي بتحددة وانما تقيمات راجعة للأدارة
بمعني زي ما قال اخي جورج ان لكل واحد ظروفة وخدمتة
وكل واحد لة مسؤولية تجاة خدمتة بجانب مشاغلة


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 فبراير 2011)

just member قال:


> هايدا التقييم مو انت ياللي بتحددة وانما تقيمات راجعة للأدارة
> بمعني زي ما قال اخي جورج ان لكل واحد ظروفة وخدمتة
> وكل واحد لة مسؤولية تجاة خدمتة بجانب مشاغلة



اهو انا بقي مش عايز اقيم حد 
انا غلبان 
انا عايز يكون في ديموقراطيه 
وانتخابات 
وموضوع " تقيمات راجعه للاداره "
ده المطلوب تغيريه


----------



## just member (18 فبراير 2011)

يا عمو الغلبان ديمقراطية اية ياللي انت عايزها
هو احنا حزب وانتم حزب تاني؟؟
ماحنا منكم ولخدمتكم ولا في اي تفرقة بالمرة بنا
والمقصود بكلمة تقيمات هي بالمعني اننا كأدارة نعلم بظروف هايدا المشرف ونعلم بوقتة جيدا ومشاغلة
كلنا هيك
بعدين طلبك للتغير هو رأيك الشخصي ولا اعتقد اننا نغير النظام بالكامل لأجل رغبتك
بغير اني قلتلك مافيش انتخابات لان الحكاية ماهي مناصب ولا غيرة
احنا خدامكم وموجودين لخدمتكم
سلام ونعمة


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 فبراير 2011)

just member قال:


> يا عمو الغلبان ديمقراطية اية ياللي انت عايزها
> هو احنا حزب وانتم حزب تاني؟؟
> 
> انا مدخلتش نفسي في الموضوع
> ...


 
ومين قال انها مناصب ولا ميزه اصلا دي مسئوليه صعبه

سلام ونعمه


----------



## just member (18 فبراير 2011)

> *
> انا مدخلتش نفسي في الموضوع
> انا بقول من المباركين وطالع*


غريبة اوي انك بتقول كدة مع انك ياللي كاتب الموضوع بنفسك
عموما اهو مجرد اقتراح وادينا بنتناقش


> *طبعا في تفرقه  " مش واخد بالك ولا ايه "*


لا خالص بالحقيقة مش واخد خااااالص
اصل كل اللي فاكرة اني اول ما جيت للمنتدي جيت مشرف علي طول 
يمكن يكون هايدا السبب عامل حيز نفسي جواك


> *
> في فرق بين حد بيدخل وقت قليل
> وفرق بين مشرف بنشوفه كل اسبوع
> *


قلتلك هايدا شيئ راجع لتقيمات الادارة واظن انة مش مأثر اي تأثير سلبي علي المنتدي والدليل ان المنتدي يعمل بكفأة عالية وبكل طاقتة والدليل اكبر انك معجب جدا بية وهايدا يمكن سبب وجودك
وماهو خلف الكواليس شيئ مايهمكش كتير معرفتة


> *هو مش القسم ده اسمه الاقتراحات ولا ايه ؟*


طبعا وانا هلا ناقشتك وحاكيتلك وانت مع ذلك بتسأل وتعيد نفس الكلام وكأن الحلقة مغلقة
كل ما تكلمت بة هو رأي شخصي  لا يعبر عن الادارة يشيئ
واكيد راح بيكون في مناقشات من باقي الاخوة ياللي بتواجدة بها الموضوع للأدلاء برأيهم حتي تقتنع


> ومين قال انها مناصب ولا ميزه اصلا دي مسئوليه صعبه
> 
> سلام ونعمه


برافو هايدا كل ياللي حبيت اقولة واوصلة الك منشان لا تعتقد انها منصب وان لمجرد وصولك الها تكون اعلي من اي حدا
او تكون منفرق عنهم
لا
هعيدلك كلامي من تاني
نحنا هون لخدمتكم وخدمة المنتدي ولا نفرق عنكم بشيئ
سلام ونعمة


​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 فبراير 2011)

just member قال:


> غريبة اوي انك بتقول كدة مع انك ياللي كاتب الموضوع بنفسك
> عموما اهو مجرد اقتراح وادينا بنتناقش
> 
> يعني انا لو طلبت اي حاجه لازم تكون شخصيه ؟
> ...


 
محدش اعلي من حد وكلنا تحت رحمه ربنا 
بالرغم من شعور البعض بذلك  :thnk0001:

ومعلش اسمحلي هحذف اخر جزء في كلامك 
لاني قريته اول مره​


----------



## My Rock (18 فبراير 2011)

الطلب مرفوض
يُغلق بسبب خروج الموضوع عن كونه إقتراح الى مناقشات لا نرغب بها


----------

